# Latest Ultimate boot CD



## AlienTech (Oct 11, 2005)

Ultimate Boot CD is completely free for the download, or could be obtained for a small fee. If you had somehow paid a ridiculous amount of money for it, you have most likely been fleeced. The least you could do is to make as many copies of the offical UBCD and pass it to your friends, relatives, colleagues or even complete strangers to minimize the per unit cost of your loss!  


You need the Ultimate Boot CD if you want to:

Run floppy-based diagnostic tools from CDROM drives. More and more PCs are shipped without floppy drives these days, and it is such a royal pain when you need to run diagnostic tools on them. 

Free yourself from the slow loading speed of the floppy drive. Even if you do have a floppy drive, it is still much much faster to run your diagnostic tools from the CDROM drive, rather than wait for the tool to load from the floppy drive. 

Consolidate as many diagnostic tools as possible into one bootable CD. Wouldn't you like to avoid digging into the dusty box to look for the right floppy disk, but simply run them all from a single CD? Then the Ultimate Boot CD is for you! 

When you boot up from the CD, a text-based menu will be displayed, and you will be able to select the tool you want to run. The selected tool actually boots off a virtual floppy disk created in memory.

Info *www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Bit Torrent download *www.demonoid.com/torrents/download/UDP/211705/LatestUltimatebootCD1344090.Demonoid.com.torrent


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it updated or something, i downloaded it sometime back and kept it, used it very rarely though, just brief me if it's updated on what new things are added.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 11, 2005)

There's no newer version .. the same 3.3 version which has been there since April.

BTW, if you like Uboot CD, you'll love "JBoot CD" search for it.

-----
alibi


----------



## Yoda (Oct 11, 2005)

Have u these Boot CDs

Hiren's Boot CD 7.4
or
DigiWiz MiniPE 
or
Techies ToolKit 3

The above 3 are excellent Boot CDs compared to Ultimate Boot CD.


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll try those, as i said, i only used rarely, and just used Uboot CD. anyhow thanx guys.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 11, 2005)

Kumaresh_Arsenal said:
			
		

> Have u these Boot CDs
> 
> Hiren's Boot CD 7.4
> or
> ...



Which one of above according to you is allrounder or the best. coz i havent used the 2 below but just used Hiren's..!!! may be ill try searching other if they are worth using...

Dipen


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 11, 2005)

Search for Bart's bootCD for instructions on creating your own.


----------

